# Suche Solwertgeber für SPS-Tests 4 bis 20 mA und 0 bis 10 V, was bedeutet Bürde?



## ET-SPS (20 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

um SPS-Tests durchzuführen suche ich Sollwertgeber für 4-20mA und 0 bis 10 Volt. 

Ich habe hier imForum ein sehr interessantes DIY Projekt gefunden was ich möglicherweise nachbauen möchte. 

Dennoch möchte ich dem Chef gerne auch ein nicht selbstgebautes Gerät vorstellen. 
Gefunden habe ich folgendes Gerät: 
"SPS-Anlagensimulator 
 Sollwertgeber für den Einsatz in der Industrie". 


Im Datenblatt 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Prozess-Sollwertgeber-SPS-Simulator-AproTech.de-deu.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 steht: 
"Maximale Bürde: 500 Ohm". 
Was bedeutet "Bürde"? 

Gruß.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Dezember 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bürde

_________________________________


----------



## ET-SPS (20 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

das habe ich natürlich vorher gemacht! 

Vertstehe ich das richtig das die Bürde ein Widerstand ist der vor dem Auslifern des Sollwertgebers vom Hersteller an den Ausgang angeschlossen wird und dann muß der Wert stimmen wie im Datenblatt angegeben? 
Oder ist die Bürde der Wiederstand der Analogengangskarte der SPS? 

Gruß.


----------



## tnt369 (21 Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du mit einem Sollwertgeber Strom ausgeben möchtest (0-20mA oder 4-20mA ...) dann solltest Du es auch ermöglichen dass der
Strom fließen kann. Dazu ist es nötig dass eine "Verbindung" in Form eines elektrischen Leiter oder eben eines Widerstand die Anschlüsse
des Sollwertgeber verbindet.
Diese Verbindung nennt man Bürde.
Ist nun die Verbindung / Bürde zu hochohmig dann kann der Sollwertgeber den Stromfluß nicht mehr ausreichend ansteuern.
(HIntergrund: der Stromfluß wird über eine Spannung am Ausgang erzeugt. Die Spannung wird so eingestellt vom Sollwertgeber dass
der gewünschte Strom fliesst. Ist nun der Widerstand zu hoch müsste die Spannung über die interne Versorgungsspannung steigen
und das ist nicht möglich. Daher ist die Ausgangsspannung begrenzt.)
Beispiel:
max. Ausgangsspannung des Sollwertgeber ist 10V (interne Spannungsversorgung)
Nun soll ein Strom von 0-20mA ausgegeben werden.
Es gilt R = U / I  (Ohmsches Gesetz)
Daraus folgt dass bei 20mA der Widerstand nur max. 500 Ohm betragen darf.    (500Ohm = 10V / 20mA)

Eine SPS-Eingangskarte für Strommessung stellt einen (Bürde-) Widerstand dar.


----------



## ET-SPS (23 Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

vielen Dank für die Antworten!  
Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: 
Sollwertgeber mit Plus- und Minus- Pool mit eingebauter Bürde über diese beiden Pole und dort dran Parallel dann die Eingänge der SPS? 
Misst die SPS selber aber nicht trotzdem eine Spannung obwohl mA gesucht sind? 

Gruß.


----------



## tnt369 (24 Dezember 2012)

Die Bürde stellt der SPS-Eingang dar und ist nicht im Sollwertgeber eingebaut.
Das ist notwendig, damit der Strom aus dem Sollwertgeber über den SPS-Eingang fließt.
In der SPS intern wird dann meist die Spannung über einen Widerstand  (eben die Bürde) gemessen.


----------



## Maggi (27 Dezember 2012)

Die Bürde ist der maximale Widerstand den der Sollwertgeber bei ausgeben eines Stromes überwinden kann.
Sprich alles bis 500 Ohm, schafft der Geber es das Stromsignal aufrechtzuerhalten, alles drüber nicht.


----------

